# Genetics question on breeding toy frill stencil



## CarloSantoro

I Just picked up this toy frill stencil homer at the pigeon store. I believe it's a cock.Genetics guys/girls what would be the best option to Pair him up with to get more toy frill stencil. I want to pair him up with a really nice solid black I raised this year... but rather have best option for toy frill stencil young. 

Other option hens I have are dun checker, solid brown, apple dun, dun grizzle, blue grizzle, silver, white, quamond, red.


----------



## CarloSantoro

Won't let me post a photo sorry ... will try later


----------



## Indigobob1

The bird is a blue T-chequer dominant opal, not toy or frill stencil. It is a dominant non sex-linked mutation. To perpetuate that colour, pair him to a blue T-chequer/dark chequer. He will breed about 50% dominant opal sons and daughters and about 50% non dominant opal. Dominant opal has variable expression so the dominant opal youngsters may not all look like him.


----------



## CarloSantoro

Wow thank you for the info


----------



## CarloSantoro

Indigobob1 said:


> The bird is a blue T-chequer dominant opal, not toy or frill stencil. It is a dominant non sex-linked mutation. To perpetuate that colour, pair him to a blue T-chequer/dark chequer. He will breed about 50% dominant opal sons and daughters and about 50% non dominant opal. Dominant opal has variable expression so the dominant opal youngsters may not all look like him.


Thanks what color do you call this bird I raised


----------



## Woodnative

What were the parents of that bird (I assume the one in the foreground)? Could he be lavender (ash red spread) split for blue (causing the blue/black flecks)?


----------



## CarloSantoro

Woodnative said:


> What were the parents of that bird (I assume the one in the foreground)? Could he be lavender (ash red spread) split for blue (causing the blue/black flecks)?


It's hard to tell he has a lacing in his wings and back. He is out of a white cock and this qualmond hen.


----------



## Woodnative

Beautiful birds! I am stumped, and the white parent could be "hiding" just about anything. Hopefully someone else will reply. Love the qualmond hen and the opal in the first post!


----------



## Indigobob1

The mother is spread qualmond, any qualmonds bred from her will be cocks (it is a sex-linked mating). He has a similar ground colour to his mother, so presumably spread, and inherited a pied gene from his father. The amount of flecking will probably increase with age.


----------



## CarloSantoro

Indigobob1 said:


> The mother is spread qualmond, any qualmonds bred from her will be cocks (it is a sex-linked mating). He has a similar ground colour to his mother, so presumably spread, and inherited a pied gene from his father. The amount of flecking will probably increase with age.


Thank you. I have noticed with each molt he becomes more of the qualmond color.


----------



## Woodnative

Doh! I just kicked myself for not realizing he should certainly be qualmond coming from a qualmond mother.....and I breed almonds (which is inherited same way!). Indigobob1 got it very nice!


----------



## Indigobob1

Woodnative said:


> Doh! I just kicked myself for not realizing he should certainly be qualmond coming from a qualmond mother.....and I breed almonds (which is inherited same way!). Indigobob1 got it very nice!


 Almonds in what breed, Woodnative?


----------



## Woodnative

Indigobob1 we keep almond frillbacks. Not a typical color in this breed and we have been continuously trying to improve. I think it looks good in them! It is fun and it is nice to see the different genotypes and phenotypes (kites, different almond expressions, recessive reds, deroys etc.)


----------



## Indigobob1

Woodnative said:


> Indigobob1 we keep almond frillbacks. Not a typical color in this breed and we have been continuously trying to improve. I think it looks good in them! It is fun and it is nice to see the different genotypes and phenotypes (kites, different almond expressions, recessive reds, deroys etc.)


Did you post some photo's of them on Facebook a couple of days ago, Woodnative?


----------



## Woodnative

Not sure when the last time I posted was but I think a couple kites not too long ago and my daughter posted a photo of her with an almond recently. My daughter, Emily, runs one of the frillback facebook groups. There are actually two more frillback groups also and I/we are active on all 3. I/we occasionally post on one of the other facebook groups too. I wish photos were easier to post here, without an intermediate photo hostins site such as photoshop.


----------



## alby68

woodnative, you can post a picture -thats on your computer- with the attachment symbol on the- reply to thread- message- board. it looks like a paper clip on the top row of emblems in the message box. hope this helps all that are reading this, check it out now, under the post reply button.....bruce


----------



## Woodnative

Let's see if this works! Thank you I do not see the paperclip but below there is an option for attaching from the computer but I did not realize that was an option! A few of our birds....


----------



## Indigobob1

Woodnative said:


> Let's see if this works! Thank you I do not see the paperclip but below there is an option for attaching from the computer but I did not realize that was an option! A few of our birds....


Very nice, Woodnative, that is a photo' that I saw on Facebook. Excellent colour on the recessive red.


----------



## cwebster

Truly lovely birds.


----------



## Woodnative

Thank you! Indigobob that recessive red is a daughter of the classic almond hen you see in the back. The "white" bird in front is a blue based almond with no ground color.


----------



## Skogsdua

Beautiful birds <3 Not very common where I live in Norway, unfortunately.


----------

